# [Pidgin] Gtk to Qt

## spy20

Bonjour,

désolé de poser la question ici, mais après avoir fait pleins de recherches sur le net j'ai pas trouvé la solution.

Je cherche à appliquer un théme Qt à Pidgin.

De souvenir il y a une option de lancement du style GTKSRC=/directory_to_Qt_theme

Malheureusement impossible de remettre la main dessus   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:  .

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Sylvain

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Je n'utilise pas d’environnement en Qt mais as tu essayé avec "x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve" ?

Tcho.

----------

